# serial number identification



## silvers_andrew (Apr 29, 2016)

Hey all just bought my first IH Cub Cadet it is a 1250 with the 12hp kohler on it im tryin to figure out the year or close to the age of it any help would be appreciated also does anyone sell or trade parts on these forumsthis is my first time on one so i didnt know lookin for a snow plow wanting to trade my mower deck and the sling for one if i could thanks for any help


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Andrew,

Welcome to the forum.

Go to tractordata.com to learn more about your Cub Cadet 1250. Your tractor/mower was made from 1974 to 1980. They may have a photo showing you where to find your serial number. Below is a list of serial numbers for a 1250:

1974: 530001
1975: 536073
1976: 572840
1977: 602118
1978: 621744
1979: 643507


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome Andrew,
Glad you stopped by. You might have a better chance of find what you need if you post a request in the "Classified" Section.
Cheers


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

As Pogobill suggested, post your trade idea in the classified section of the forum. Classified posts go on the internet, so you will have a large potential audience. Other places to keep an eye on are ebay, and also craigslist (search nationwide) for the snowplow you want.


----------

